# Just moved to Cuernavaca



## Vortexijah

After living in D.F. for about 18 months, I have moved to Cuernavaca. I love the city, my apartment and the spectacular view, but I was wondering what the best ways are to get involved with the American expat community here. I have heard that it is sizable. Are there any clubs, groups, activities for expats living here? 

Also, any advice on the best way to acclimate myself to Cuernavaca would be sincerely welcome. I live in Colonia Acapantzingo, very near a road that I think is also named Acapantzingo. A #6 microbus drives past my apartment frequently, and it says Mercado on it as one of its destinations. 

I don't have a car, so other than taking a taxi, what microbus should I take to get downtown? I would like to go back to visit the Cortez castle, the Cathedral and the surrounding area tomorrow. 

Thanks.
Vortexijah

P.S. Any good tianguis here?


----------



## jasavak

Ahh , La ciudad de eterna prmavera " I would ask the neighbors for this info .


----------



## Vortexijah

*Great Suggestion*



jasavak said:


> Ahh , La ciudad de eterna prmavera " I would ask the neighbors for this info .


I did as you suggested. This morning, I asked the first person I saw, a local handyman. Actually, since he has done some work in my apartment he was immediately friendly with me. He asked me how I am doing here in Cuernavaca. And then he asked me if I have seen the Zócalo or El Centro? 

Immediately, I said that I would like to go to El Centro, but I did not know what bus to take. He told me the # 6, and that it will cost me (for $5.50 Mexican pesos) to go to El Centro. It was so easy, and I have worried and concerned myself about this transportation problem for so long. 

I guess this is a lesson in going with the most obvious and simple first, before attempting all sorts of internet searches, etc. 

Thanks.
Vortexijah


----------



## AlanMexicali

Cuernavaca: cuerna = horn, vaca = cow: Cowhorn


Cuerno [also horn] but also a = croissant


----------



## jasavak

" La ciudad de eterna prmavera " is the nickname for Cuernavaca . Eternal sprring because of their weather .


----------



## jasavak

Cuerno expressions : " Cuerno de Chivo " = Fully Automatic Assault rifle

" Mi esposa me puso los cuernos" = My wife cheated on me .




Edit: Primavera , I forgot the I twice !


----------



## Isla Verde

AlanMexicali said:


> Cuernavaca: cuerna = horn, vaca = cow: Cowhorn
> 
> 
> Cuerno [also horn] but also a = croissant


The above is known as the "folk etymology" of Cuernavaca. In reality, "Cuernavaca" comes from its original name in Nahuatl, Cuauhnāhuac [kʷawˈnaːwak], which means something like "near the woods".


----------



## bougainvillea

Vortexijah said:


> After living in D.F. for about 18 months, I have moved to Cuernavaca. I love the city, my apartment and the spectacular view, but I was wondering what the best ways are to get involved with the American expat community here. I have heard that it is sizable. Are there any clubs, groups, activities for expats living here?
> 
> Also, any advice on the best way to acclimate myself to Cuernavaca would be sincerely welcome. I live in Colonia Acapantzingo, very near a road that I think is also named Acapantzingo. A #6 microbus drives past my apartment frequently, and it says Mercado on it as one of its destinations.
> 
> I don't have a car, so other than taking a taxi, what microbus should I take to get downtown? I would like to go back to visit the Cortez castle, the Cathedral and the surrounding area tomorrow.
> 
> Thanks.
> Vortexijah
> 
> P.S. Any good tianguis here?


Soooooo........now that you have been there for six or seven months, what advice to do you have for a prospective Cuernavacan? I hope to move there by the end of 2012 and need to know the following:
1. Is there English language TV or do I have to give up CNN?
2. Is there a US style supermarket and if so, where is it?
3. What experiences have you had with security issues, crime, etc?
4. Are there neighborhoods near the center (within, say, six or seven blocks) that are NOT noisy? If so, which? In general, what neighborhoods would one look in to find a small colonial house or condo for rent? I need a garden.......so........
5. What brought the switch from DF to Cuernavaca? I have lived in Mexico City, though it was decades ago, and I do speak Spanish, but am interested in Cuernavaca now, or possibly Oaxaca. Your thoughts?
6. I have read that there is a group for expats called "newcomers group"......have you investigated this? I read that they are quite active in the local community.

I'd be delighted to hear your experiences.


----------



## stilltraveling

AlanMexicali said:


> Cuernavaca: cuerna = horn, vaca = cow: Cowhorn
> 
> 
> Cuerno [also horn] but also a = croissant


The original name was Cuauhnahuac, which is Nahuatl for "near the forest", but since Cortez and his band of thugs couldn't pronounce that when they set up their garrison here, they changed the name to Cowhorn. 

More fun with language!


----------



## stilltraveling

bougainvillea said:


> 1. Is there English language TV or do I have to give up CNN?


Yeah. It's called a broadband connection and a bittorrent client. 

Actually, I think there is CNN on the cable here, but I don't have a TV so I'm not sure. I only use the cable for my internet connection. 



> 2. Is there a US style supermarket and if so, where is it?


The Superama on Teopanzolco fills in the gaps for all the ******, oriental and kosher stuff that I can't find at the market. They even have Spam! There's also a great spice store across the street from there that sells spices from all over the world as well as dozens of varieties of rice, beans, lentils and other dry goods from around the world. Combine the Spam from Superama and the Japanese rice and sweet rice wine vinegar from the spice shop and you've got yourself a great Spam musubi just like mom used to make! 



> 3. What experiences have you had with security issues, crime, etc?


I'm over 6 feet tall and black, so I've had no problems in 22 years in Mexico. Your experience may vary. 



> 4. Are there neighborhoods near the center (within, say, six or seven blocks) that are NOT noisy? If so, which? In general, what neighborhoods would one look in to find a small colonial house or condo for rent? I need a garden.......so........


I live right in the heart of downtown, about 3 blocks from the cathedral. My apartment is on the street, so it's a bit noisy, but I chose this unit for the balcony and the absolutely lovely (and mostly edible) garden. It's like living in an arboretum. There are lots of units inside the complex that don't get any street noise at all.


----------



## bougainvillea

stilltraveling said:


> Yeah. It's called a broadband connection and a bittorrent client.
> 
> Actually, I think there is CNN on the cable here, but I don't have a TV so I'm not sure. I only use the cable for my internet connection.
> 
> 
> 
> The Superama on Teopanzolco fills in the gaps for all the ******, oriental and kosher stuff that I can't find at the market. They even have Spam! There's also a great spice store across the street from there that sells spices from all over the world as well as dozens of varieties of rice, beans, lentils and other dry goods from around the world. Combine the Spam from Superama and the Japanese rice and sweet rice wine vinegar from the spice shop and you've got yourself a great Spam musubi just like mom used to make!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm over 6 feet tall and black, so I've had no problems in 22 years in Mexico. Your experience may vary.
> 
> 
> 
> I live right in the heart of downtown, about 3 blocks from the cathedral. My apartment is on the street, so it's a bit noisy, but I chose this unit for the balcony and the absolutely lovely (and mostly edible) garden. It's like living in an arboretum. There are lots of units inside the complex that don't get any street noise at all.


Six feet tall and black.....hmmmm. I wouldn't mess with you either. Yes, my experience would vary. I'm five foot eight, blonde and notably inexpert in the martial arts. I'm a good runner though. 

No, actually, I was more thinking about break-ins in houses. They're calling them "home invasions" up here.

Actually I'm not naive and have lived in Mexico and Guatemala, traveled all over Central and South America as well.....so I'm fairly savvy. Just wondering if all the drug wars that go on on the border up here have made themselves felt in Cuernavaca....or elsewhere in the interior. There's shooting in the streets in Juarez, not to mention beheadings.


----------



## stilltraveling

bougainvillea said:


> Actually I'm not naive and have lived in Mexico and Guatemala, traveled all over Central and South America as well.....so I'm fairly savvy.


After Guatemala, I'm sure you'll be fine here. The only place I felt more uncomfortable than Guatemala City was Tegucigalpa. I think after that, I'd be comfortable even in Baghdad! 

Cuerna is pretty mellow compared to Monterrey or Tijuana, that's for sure. The violence that occurs here is mostly narco on narco. Makes great headlines, but it really doesn't affect regular people. 

I think the home invasion part will depend on where you are. We've had no problems in the complex where I'm living, but it's a secure building with lots of people and there are security cameras on the street. I think the criminals would look for an easier target, especially when you consider the fact that we're a block from the courthouse where crooks are taken when they are booked. In addition, the governor's mother lives on the corner, so there are cops everywhere.


----------



## bougainvillea

stilltraveling said:


> After Guatemala, I'm sure you'll be fine here. The only place I felt more uncomfortable than Guatemala City was Tegucigalpa. I think after that, I'd be comfortable even in Baghdad!
> 
> Cuerna is pretty mellow compared to Monterrey or Tijuana, that's for sure. The violence that occurs here is mostly narco on narco. Makes great headlines, but it really doesn't affect regular people.
> 
> I think the home invasion part will depend on where you are. We've had no problems in the complex where I'm living, but it's a secure building with lots of people and there are security cameras on the street. I think the criminals would look for an easier target, especially when you consider the fact that we're a block from the courthouse where crooks are taken when they are booked. In addition, the governor's mother lives on the corner, so there are cops everywhere.


That's good information....thanks for that.

I lived in Antigua, in Guatemala, for a year and loved it......it's SO like Mexico used to be, and I'm an old Mexico hand that longs for the Mexico I knew forty years ago. But that was 1998 and I'm told that Guatemala has become more dangerous now. it wasn't altogether safe THEN, what with tourist buses being attacked and robbed, kidnappings and that sort of thing. But Antigua is still a very special and utterly beautiful place.

Do you know Oaxaca by any chance?


----------



## stilltraveling

bougainvillea said:


> That's good information....thanks for that.
> 
> I lived in Antigua, in Guatemala, for a year and loved it......it's SO like Mexico used to be, and I'm an old Mexico hand that longs for the Mexico I knew forty years ago. But that was 1998 and I'm told that Guatemala has become more dangerous now. it wasn't altogether safe THEN, what with tourist buses being attacked and robbed, kidnappings and that sort of thing. But Antigua is still a very special and utterly beautiful place.
> 
> Do you know Oaxaca by any chance?


I've never lived in Oaxaca, but I've been many times over the years. Can't say I "know" it. You see, the last 25 years of my life has been a working vacation. Being a physician is very portable, and I've taken advantage of the fact that there are sick people everywhere. I don't consider a place as "known" unless I've lived and worked there. 

I did live in Antigua's sister city, Granada Nicaragua, for several years. There are three crown jewels of Central America; Granada, Antigua and San Cristobal de las Casas. All were built at around the same time and all three are absolutely lovely. I love those old colonial towns. Trouble is, unless you run a bar, there really isn't much work to do. I stayed a couple days in Antigua a few years back. It was like Granada, except with an eerie feeling that someone might walk up to you and shoot you in the head at any moment. The worst thing that happens in Nicaragua is you forget to lock up your bicycle and somebody steals it. 

Central America isn't what it used to be.


----------



## Isla Verde

stilltraveling said:


> I did live in Antigua's sister city, Granada Nicaragua, for several years. There are three crown jewels of Central America; Granada, Antigua and San Cristobal de las Casas. (


That's the first I've heard that San Cristóbal is in Central America - I've always though it was in Mexico.


----------



## stilltraveling

Isla Verde said:


> That's the first I've heard that San Cristóbal is in Central America - I've always though it was in Mexico.


It is, but Chiapas is in Central America. 

Central America begins at the Isthmus of Tehuantepec, which is in the south of Oaxaca, meaning parts of Oaxaca, Chiapas, Campeche, Tabasco and the whole of the Yucatan Penninsula are geographically in Central America, regardless of what nation states own those territories right now. Lest we forget, Guatemala was once part of Mexico (and Chiapas was briefly a part of Gutemala). Borders change, continental boundaries don't (at least not on a human timescale).


----------



## bougainvillea

stilltraveling said:


> I've never lived in Oaxaca, but I've been many times over the years. Can't say I "know" it. You see, the last 25 years of my life has been a working vacation. Being a physician is very portable, and I've taken advantage of the fact that there are sick people everywhere. I don't consider a place as "known" unless I've lived and worked there.
> 
> I did live in Antigua's sister city, Granada Nicaragua, for several years. There are three crown jewels of Central America; Granada, Antigua and San Cristobal de las Casas. All were built at around the same time and all three are absolutely lovely. I love those old colonial towns. Trouble is, unless you run a bar, there really isn't much work to do. I stayed a couple days in Antigua a few years back. It was like Granada, except with an eerie feeling that someone might walk up to you and shoot you in the head at any moment. The worst thing that happens in Nicaragua is you forget to lock up your bicycle and somebody steals it.
> 
> Central America isn't what it used to be.


Thanks. I haven't seen Nicaragua, I hear it's a new hot spot. I did spend a week or so in San Cristobal de las Casas about ten years ago. I like it....but it seems a bit isolated and a girlfriend of mine who lived there finally left.....said it was boring. But she was twenty-something, sooooooo......understandable. I am debating whether to retire in Cuernavaca or Oaxaca so any points you might make would be welcome. Is the "newcomers' club" that I have read about still active? Making friends and integrating into the community are important to me and I think I read that that group is active in community affairs........any advice?


----------



## Isla Verde

stilltraveling said:


> It is, but Chiapas is in Central America.
> 
> Central America begins at the Isthmus of Tehuantepec, which is in the south of Oaxaca, meaning parts of Oaxaca, Chiapas, Campeche, Tabasco and the whole of the Yucatan Penninsula are geographically in Central America, regardless of what nation states own those territories right now. Lest we forget, Guatemala was once part of Mexico (and Chiapas was briefly a part of Gutemala). Borders change, continental boundaries don't (at least not on a human timescale).


I guess there are different definitions of what comprises Central America. Here is what Wikipedia has to say:

Central America (Spanish: América Central or Centroamérica) is the central geographic region of the Americas. It is the southernmost, isthmian portion of the North American continent, which connects with South America on the southeast.[3][4] When considered part of the unified continental model, it is considered a subcontinent. *Central America consists of the seven states of Belize, Costa Rica, El Salvador, Guatemala, Honduras, Nicaragua, and Panama. * Central America is part of the Mesoamerican biodiversity hotspot, which extends from northern Guatemala through central Panama.[5] It is bordered by Mexico to the north, the Caribbean Sea to the east, the North Pacific Ocean to the west, and Colombia to the south-east.

Central America - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## stilltraveling

bougainvillea said:


> Thanks. I haven't seen Nicaragua, I hear it's a new hot spot. I did spend a week or so in San Cristobal de las Casas about ten years ago. I like it....but it seems a bit isolated and a girlfriend of mine who lived there finally left.....said it was boring. But she was twenty-something, sooooooo......understandable. I am debating whether to retire in Cuernavaca or Oaxaca so any points you might make would be welcome. Is the "newcomers' club" that I have read about still active? Making friends and integrating into the community are important to me and I think I read that that group is active in community affairs........any advice?


I have no idea. The only expats I ever see here in a group are at Armando's Pizza on Tuesday nights (best pizza in Cuerna, by the way). That might be the group that you're talking about, but I really have no idea. As my mother says, I "went *****" a long time ago. Most of the expats I meet are only casual acquaintances and visiting researchers.


----------



## stilltraveling

Isla Verde said:


> I guess there are different definitions of what comprises Central America. Here is what Wikipedia has to say:


That's the political Central America. Scroll down to the geography section and they explain the geographical boundaries of Central America. The Isthmus of Tehuantepec has always been considered the northern boundary of Central America, even when the whole thing belonged to Spain. 

Keep in mind, in the 19th century Costa Rica was voting on whether or not to be a part of Mexico. Had they voted Sí, it wouldn't have put them in North America any more than Hawaii, Guam or Saipan, all of which are part of the US.


----------



## Isla Verde

stilltraveling said:


> That's the political Central America. Scroll down to the geography section and they explain the geographical boundaries of Central America. The Isthmus of Tehuantepec has always been considered the northern boundary of Central America, even when the whole thing belonged to Spain.


When I think of Central America, I think of a political entity, not a purely geographical one, so it looks like we're both right.  If you asked someone living in San Cristobal if he (or she) were living in Central America, I wonder what the answer would be.


----------



## stilltraveling

Isla Verde said:


> When I think of Central America, I think of a political entity, not a purely geographical one, so it looks like we're both right.  If you asked someone living in San Cristobal if he (or she) were living in Central America, I wonder what the answer would be.


When I lived in Chiapas, everyone said Central America. However, I lived in the Altos during the uprising and everyone I knew were Zapatistas. As far as they're concerned, Chiapas should never have voted to join Mexico in the first place!


----------



## Isla Verde

stilltraveling said:


> When I lived in Chiapas, everyone said Central America. However, I lived in the Altos during the uprising and everyone I knew were Zapatistas. As far as they're concerned, Chiapas should never have voted to join Mexico in the first place!


Zapatistas are one thing, but I was wondering about the average inhabitant of Chiapas would have said. So which political entity did the Zapatistas wish Chiapas had joined?


----------



## stilltraveling

Isla Verde said:


> Zapatistas are one thing, but I was wondering about the average inhabitant of Chiapas would have said. So which political entity did the Zapatistas wish Chiapas had joined?


None. They wanted to form their own entity with their fellow Mayans in Chiapas and Guatemala. Incidentally, the Tzotzil speaking people of Chiapas make up the overwhelming majority of the population, so I guess they are the ones who qualify as the "average inhabitants", not the Meztizos who came along only in the past couple centuries. 

The trouble with using political definitions for geographical features is you fall into the trap of believing you're in Europe when you're really in French Guyana. If that were the case, I rode from Europe to South America without ever getting my motorcycle wet. :tongue1:

In my world view, scientific reality always trumps the current political situation.


----------



## bougainvillea

stilltraveling said:


> None. They wanted to form their own entity with their fellow Mayans in Chiapas and Guatemala. Incidentally, the Tzotzil speaking people of Chiapas make up the overwhelming majority of the population, so I guess they are the ones who qualify as the "average inhabitants", not the Meztizos who came along only in the past couple centuries.
> 
> The trouble with using political definitions for geographical features is you fall into the trap of believing you're in Europe when you're really in French Guyana. If that were the case, I rode from Europe to South America without ever getting my motorcycle wet. :tongue1:
> 
> In my world view, scientific reality always trumps the current political situation.


Oh, I think that's a stretch. No one in the state of New Mexico thinks that they are in Mexico.......even if the state DID once belong to Mexico. Same for Texas, Az. and Calif.


----------



## stilltraveling

bougainvillea said:


> Oh, I think that's a stretch. No one in the state of New Mexico thinks that they are in Mexico.......even if the state DID once belong to Mexico. Same for Texas, Az. and Calif.


Now we're getting into apples and oranges. Texas was still called Texas when it was part of Mexico. What is at issue are the boundaries of geographical features; specifically, continents. 

North America is North America, South America is South America. The bit in between them is called Central America. North America didn't magically become bigger when Chiapas became part of Mexico, nor did Central America become bigger when Guatemala became independent from Mexico. Panama was part of Colombia until a US-sponsored "revolution" got them their independence (just in time to give the US the concession to build the canal). Was Panama part of Central America or South America then? Did South America become smaller? French Guyana and Curacao are still in South America even though they are territories of European nations. Regardless of who Hawaii belongs to, it will never be in North America. 

If Mexico leaves NAFTA, does it suddenly become part of Central America? 

That was the point of the discussion. Geographical boundaries are independent of political boundaries. Political boundaries change all the time. Geographical boundaries only change with the movement of tectonic plates.


----------



## bougainvillea

stilltraveling said:


> Now we're getting into apples and oranges. Texas was still called Texas when it was part of Mexico. What is at issue are the boundaries of geographical features; specifically, continents.
> 
> North America is North America, South America is South America. The bit in between them is called Central America. North America didn't magically become bigger when Chiapas became part of Mexico, nor did Central America become bigger when Guatemala became independent from Mexico. Panama was part of Colombia until a US-sponsored "revolution" got them their independence (just in time to give the US the concession to build the canal). Was Panama part of Central America or South America then? Did South America become smaller? French Guyana and Curacao are still in South America even though they are territories of European nations. Regardless of who Hawaii belongs to, it will never be in North America.
> 
> If Mexico leaves NAFTA, does it suddenly become part of Central America?
> 
> That was the point of the discussion. Geographical boundaries are independent of political boundaries. Political boundaries change all the time. Geographical boundaries only change with the movement of tectonic plates.


That's not what I was saying. I said it was a stretch to say that people in French Guyana believe they are in Europe, just because it's called French Guyana......as you assert.

Anyway, the whole discussion is silly because it IS apples an oranges, although as a landscape architect, I agree with you that scientific names are critical within the confines of a given discipline. But I wouldn't get anywhere discusssing "ophiopogon japonicus" with a client when they think the name of the plant is monkey grass.


----------



## mickisue1

bougainvillea said:


> That's not what I was saying. I said it was a stretch to say that people in French Guyana believe they are in Europe, just because it's called French Guyana......as you assert.
> 
> Anyway, the whole discussion is silly because it IS apples an oranges, although as a landscape architect, I agree with you that scientific names are critical within the confines of a given discipline. But I wouldn't get anywhere discusssing "ophiopogon japonicus" with a client when they think the name of the plant is monkey grass.


stilltraveling, you may certainly correct me if I'm wrong.

But I think the point of his argument was not that people believe that they are in Europe, they believe that the worldview we were handed down from western Europe holds, based on the Europeans who conquered indigenous peoples all over this megacontinent.

Speaking French in French Guyana doesn't mean that French ways prevail there, anymore than speaking Spanish in Mexico means that Mexicans think of themselves are related to Spain.


----------



## circle110

This is all semantics, not geography.

If you were educated in most parts of Europe you would have learned that there are two Americas, North and South. The concept of Central America is not used. North America is the US and Canada and South America starts with Mexico and heads south to Argentina. In a way that makes more sense since Mexico has more in common culturally with its southern neighbors than its northern ones.

Over on this side of the pond we learn about North, Central and South America with Mexico being part of North America. As stated previously, Mexican schools, like their counterparts in the US, teach that Mexico is part of North America and Central America starts with Mexico's southern border.

In defense of stilltraveling's comment:
I asked several educated Mexicans if they were North Americans and they said, "Of course not". Then I asked them if Mexico was part of the North American continent and they said, "Of course it is". Interesting. I think it is just that they use the term "norteamericano" to describe what US citizens (and much of the world) call "american" and that causes the terminology confusion.


----------



## stilltraveling

I hate word games. I was talking about continents, not people's perceptions of them. Scientific reality is not up for democratic vote. Most people understand little to nothing about science anyway. The boundaries of continents are determined by the movement of tectonic plates, not the imaginary lines humans draw on them. I'm not sure why this discussion got more complicated than that.


----------



## circle110

stilltraveling said:


> Most people understand little to nothing about science anyway. The boundaries of continents are determined by the movement of tectonic plates, not the imaginary lines humans draw on them.


I'm not sure how to take that post... it seems almost hostile. I was just talking about how these things are taught differently in different parts of the world, that's all. I was trying to be friendly and back up what you said about educated Mexicans perceptions of "norteamericano".

BTW - There are actually three tectonic plates incorporating the regions normally labeled as the Americas - 
1. The North American Plate which includes Canada, Greenland, most of Siberia, the US, Mexico and most of the Carribbean Islands.
2. The Caribbean Plate which includes most of Central America and the southern-most Carribbean Islands.
3. The South American Plate which includes all of South America.

According to your definition of continental boundaries, Siberia is part of North America. Most folks, even scientists, generally agree that it makes more sense to include Siberia in the Eurasian continent even though it is tectonically incorrect to do so.


How we get so off topic?? Sorry, it was partly my fault.


----------



## Hermana

The local cable company, Cablemas, has a package which includes three news channels in English: CNN International, Fox, and BBC. They are great. For example, I just finished watching Obama's address to the UN live. 
Saludos,
Hermana


----------



## bougainvillea

Hermana said:


> The local cable company, Cablemas, has a package which includes three news channels in English: CNN International, Fox, and BBC. They are great. For example, I just finished watching Obama's address to the UN live.
> Saludos,
> Hermana


Great to know that. Do they offer any English language movie channels? I speak Spanish, but somehow Humphrey Bogart saying "tal vez no hoy, tal vez no mañana, pero luego, y por el resto de nuestra vida" doesn't quite cut it. Sorry........film junkie, what can I say.


----------



## Hermana

Yes, there are a few English channels. Also a number of the shows on the regular Mexican networks are in English with Spanish subtitles. You can check the listings by going to the TV Guide website; just type in Cuernavaca in the box which asks for your location.


----------



## bougainvillea

Hermana said:


> Yes, there are a few English channels. Also a number of the shows on the regular Mexican networks are in English with Spanish subtitles. You can check the listings by going to the TV Guide website; just type in Cuernavaca in the box which asks for your location.


Gracias! I'd be interested to hear your experiences of Cuerrnavaca since you moved there. shopping? Groceries? Getting around town? Safety?

I am planning to move to Cuernavaca early in 2013 and will get a furnished rental for 6 months or a year before importing my "menaje de casa." I am about decided on a little casita that is part of a complex called Villas de Bellavista.....little villitas that rent by the month or whatever. It's on a street called Tabachin in the Colonia Bellavista. Anybody know it? The owner says there's a Superama a couple of blocks away and a park across the street that has walking trails and some sort of gym. Also a Walmart and a couple of other things. They say it's about an 8 minute drive from the centro.......north I guess. Tabachin runs parallel to Zapata, on the Google map. I'm interested to know if it's just a standard residential neighborhood, or....? I do have a car.


----------



## stilltraveling

bougainvillea said:


> Great to know that. Do they offer any English language movie channels? I speak Spanish, but somehow Humphrey Bogart saying "tal vez no hoy, tal vez no mañana, pero luego, y por el resto de nuestra vida" doesn't quite cut it. Sorry........film junkie, what can I say.


I recommend a fast internet subscription and a bittorrent client (I use Vuze). That's really the only way to get movies in English here. I also have a Netflix subscription but the selection isn't what it is up north.


----------



## bougainvillea

stilltraveling said:


> I recommend a fast internet subscription and a bittorrent client (I use Vuze). That's really the only way to get movies in English here. I also have a Netflix subscription but the selection isn't what it is up north.


Hey

Nice to hear from you again. I have no idea what bitorrent means or Vuze either...but maybe I'll find out when I get there. Thanks for noticing and responding.
Best, Carolina


----------



## Isla Verde

stilltraveling said:


> I recommend a fast internet subscription and a bittorrent client (I use Vuze). That's really the only way to get movies in English here. I also have a Netflix subscription but the selection isn't what it is up north.


I am in the middle of the free month of my Netflix subscription and am not exactly overwhelmed by the movies available. What is "bittorrent" and how much does it cost? Thanks!


----------



## bougainvillea

How do you guys get a picture posted? I can't find a way to do it.


----------



## TundraGreen

Isla Verde said:


> I am in the middle of the free month of my Netflix subscription and am not exactly overwhelmed by the movies available. What is "bittorrent" and how much does it cost? Thanks!


Bit Torrent is a Peer-to-Peer file sharing protocol. In plain English that means it is a system to facilitate sharing files directly between individuals. In practice, it is a way to download pirated music and movies.


----------



## bougainvillea

OK. I guess I get it. I've never pirated........wouldn't know how to do that. I just get everything on Turner Classic Movies! OMG........how will I ever survive without.


----------



## TundraGreen

bougainvillea said:


> How do you guys get a picture posted? I can't find a way to do it.


When you submit a post there is a double row of icons about the text box. The first row starts with a double-A, the second row with a bold B.

Near the end of the second row is a icon that looks like a mountain range with a yellow background. Click on that icon. The image has to be available on the internet. I don't see anyway to upload an image.


----------



## circle110

TundraGreen said:


> When you submit a post there is a double row of icons about the text box. The first row starts with a double-A, the second row with a bold B.
> 
> Near the end of the second row is a icon that looks like a mountain range with a yellow background. Click on that icon. The image has to be available on the internet. I don't see anyway to upload an image.


You can use the paper clip icon above and to the left of the "image" icon to attach an image to a post.


----------



## stilltraveling

Isla Verde said:


> I am in the middle of the free month of my Netflix subscription and am not exactly overwhelmed by the movies available. What is "bittorrent" and how much does it cost? Thanks!


Bittorrent is a peer-to-peer file sharing protocol. There are a lot of free programs available that use this protocol. I use one called Vuze. 

www.vuze.com

Once you have the program installed, go to one of the many torrent search websites out there and search for whatever you're looking for. The most popular (and most resilient) site out there is www.thepiratebay.se. You simply put in what you're searching for (precise spelling is important) and click on the little magnet icon for the file you want. Viola! The file will open in Vuze and start downloading (you may have to tell your browser to open it in Vuze the first time). 

I've been using it for years to keep up with all the TV programs and movies not available outside of the US.


----------



## stilltraveling

bougainvillea said:


> OK. I guess I get it. I've never pirated........wouldn't know how to do that. I just get everything on Turner Classic Movies! OMG........how will I ever survive without.


The way I see it, it isn't pirating if it isn't available for sale where I'm living. I buy lots of music from iTunes, watch movies on Netflix and I buy ebooks on Amazon, but most things being broadcast in the US simply aren't available for sale outside of the US due to copyright issues so bittorrent is the only way to get them.


----------



## TundraGreen

circle110 said:


> You can use the paper clip icon above and to the left of the "image" icon to attach an image to a post.


Thanks for the addition. I thought there was a way to do that, but I didn't find it when I posted.


----------



## stilltraveling

Isla Verde said:


> I am in the middle of the free month of my Netflix subscription and am not exactly overwhelmed by the movies available. What is "bittorrent" and how much does it cost? Thanks!


I've had my Netflix subscription for about a year but I don't know why. I rarely use it anymore. The selection here is extremely limited and I've seen most of the stuff I want to see. It's only $10 a month so I don't really notice the automatic charge on my credit card and it's nice to have it there when I'm bored. However, the selection in Mexico is much more limited than it is in the US.


----------



## AnnetteF

A group for expats might be Cuernavaca Newcomers. They are mostly retirees but nice people full of useful information. Search Newcomers Cuernavaca. There is an English language library on Minerva, behind Superama Rio Mayo, if you like to read. They have upwards of 8000 titles.


----------



## bougainvillea

AnnetteF said:


> A group for expats might be Cuernavaca Newcomers. They are mostly retirees but nice people full of useful information. Search Newcomers Cuernavaca. There is an English language library on Minerva, behind Superama Rio Mayo, if you like to read. They have upwards of 8000 titles.


Thanks so much. As I am a retiree myself (and a nice person, I've been told) that would be great. I had heard of the group....so am glad to get the name. Making friends will be the most important thing for me, as I know not one soul in Cuernavaca.....so any way of meeting people is great. Thanks.


----------



## GARYJ65

AlanMexicali said:


> Cuernavaca: cuerna = horn, vaca = cow: Cowhorn
> 
> 
> Cuerno [also horn] but also a = croissant



The name "Cuernavaca" is derived from the Nahuatl phrase "Cuauhnāhuac" and means "surrounded by or close to trees". The name eventually was Hispanicized to Cuernavaca


----------



## stilltraveling

stilltraveling said:


> I've had my Netflix subscription for about a year but I don't know why. I rarely use it anymore. The selection here is extremely limited and I've seen most of the stuff I want to see. It's only $10 a month so I don't really notice the automatic charge on my credit card and it's nice to have it there when I'm bored. However, the selection in Mexico is much more limited than it is in the US.


Here's an update on Netflix. 

I subscribed to a service called Tunnelbear (I think it was $50 per year). It is a VPN that allows you to surf the web from a US or UK IP instead of from your Mexican IP. Since then, I've logged into Netflix and found a much better selection since it sees me as being in the US. I am also able to set it to UK and watch all BBC programs on BBC Player with my PC or tablet (they have iPad, iPhone and Android apps). 

So if you're like me and have ditched your TV but still find it frustrating to have limited English-language programming here in Mexico, get a VPN program like Tunnelbear and surf like you're back at home!


----------

